# Like an owl.



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Jubejube is imitating an owl


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Ha ha, are you sure he is not possessed


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL very cute.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Very cute.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm glad there is no pea soup involved. What a gorgeous tiel.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

i love when my birds do that! so amazing they can turn their heads that far.


----------



## Snoops (Mar 8, 2010)

how cute!!!


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Ha ha, are you sure he is not possessed


 sometimes l wonder if she is.....lol 



Ezzie said:


> i love when my birds do that! so amazing they can turn their heads that far.


 me too. l think it is really cool.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

amazing tiel


----------



## CardozaCarolyn (Mar 8, 2010)

awwww! that's so cute!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Haha, that's just great!


----------



## BehindBlooEyez (Mar 12, 2010)

gawjusssss


----------

